# my package



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm considering purchasing some musical equipment from Europe and they don't charge any VAT on deliveries to the UAE.

I'm wondering if I'll get charged anything when the package arrives at my office? Customs/VAT?

If it is labelled as a gift should it make a difference? (it is actually a gift). BTW delivery will be to a freezone.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

You may pay 5% duty


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Up to 1000AED, you won't pay anything, more than that you will pay but I'm not sure how much exactly, may be 2 to 5%


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The customs will definitely want to see your package before they put a price on it and I'm pretty sure depending on what they see, they will tell you how much!  Frankly, any price is worth paying as long as you know that your package reaches you in one piece.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I only opened this thread to see what you were referring to with regards to the subject line. Most disappointed.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

zin said:


> Most disappointed.


That's what she said, AYOOOO!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> That's what she said, AYOOOO!


Where's the shaking head smiley when you need it (not to be confused with the head bop).


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> The customs will definitely want to see your package before they put a price on it and I'm pretty sure depending on what they see, they will tell you how much!  Frankly, any price is worth paying as long as you know that your package reaches you in one piece.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

zin said:


> Where's the shaking head smiley when you need it (not to be confused with the head bop).


:nono:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I suggest you make certain that the shipper includes an invoice with the products. Otherwise, customs will guesstimate as to the value ... 

From my experience, customs will calculate the import tax based on the invoice value ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> I suggest you make certain that the shipper includes an invoice with the products. Otherwise, customs will guesstimate as to the value ...
> 
> From my experience, customs will calculate the import tax based on the invoice value ...


There has to be a pro forma invoice drawn up for such shipments. This is the document that will be used to calculate the duty.


----------

